# Halloween Jello Shots!



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I actually put the gummy worms in the jello shot cups, added vodka, put the lid on and let them set in the fridge for about 4-5 days. They soak up all the vodka and get plump and juicy and they tasted pretty good. I'm going to call them octopus tentacles for my pirate party.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Last year, my daughter and her friends did something similar. She took gummy bears and put them in a jar and filled it with coconut rum. After they soaked up the rum, she dumped them on a platter and served them with the sword shaped party picks and called them "rummy bears". Not bad at all, and I hate gummy candy.


----------



## OlivePicklefeather (Jul 14, 2011)

For our last party we put the gummy body parts in the jello shots.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

OMG.........this is why I love this forum!! So many great ideas!!


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> After they soaked up the rum, she dumped them on a platter and served them with the sword shaped party picks and called them "rummy bears". .


LMAO Rummy Bears!! Awesome!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

offmymeds said:


> I actually put the gummy worms in the jello shot cups, added vodka, put the lid on and let them set in the fridge for about 4-5 days. They soak up all the vodka and get plump and juicy and they tasted pretty good. I'm going to call them octopus tentacles for my pirate party.


I did that to and my sister who is picky about what she drinks loved them.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I have served the gummy worm jello shots to my guests the past two years and they were a huge hit. This year I am making covered cherry jello shots, made with cherry Jello, creme de cacao (chocolate!), vodka, and maraschino cherries that have been soaked in white rum for at least 24 hours. After the jello shots firm, you can add a layer of Magic Shell chocolate topping and even a squirt of whip cream if you want. Let's just say, I'm really, really looking forward to slurping these down!


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

I just pour the jello shot into a no needle syringe. Everyone loves it!


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

I did the gummy worms soaked in vodka last year and they were a hit, but I love the rummy worms idea, too funny!! I made candycorn vodka the last couple of years for our ice shot block and it always is gone. Last year I made skittles vodka for the shot block and it was a huge hit!! You can find the recipe online, but basically you just separate the colors of the skittles and soak each color in vodka and then drain. It makes the brightest colored vodka and tastes just like skittles, very dangerous when doing shots on the shot block. I put each color in it's own glass bottle and made labeled them, Skittles Vodka...Taste the Rainbow. Everyone loved it. Jello shots are always a big hit. I use tequila with lime jello, and then orange and grape with vodka.


----------



## OlivePicklefeather (Jul 14, 2011)

Brew8354 - Is your ice shot block in a Halloween shape? I am intrigued, I've never used one before.


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

The last couple of years the guy carved it into the shape of a tombstone and carved RIP in it. The shot block is always the hit of our party. We use a man that has an ice carving company. He doesn't do many of the old style luges like we use. Mostly he does fancy designs for corporate events and weddings. The two luges are carved in the top of the ice block. One person is the "driver" of the shot block (we made our on stand) and ask the drinkers what shot they would like. He then pours each shot down the luge and the recipient enjoys and ice cold shot. It def. is messy and needs to be outside on a driveway because as the ice melts it makes a mess. You probably can find some one who does ice by googling it and your city. Good luck, let me know if you have any questions! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## OlivePicklefeather (Jul 14, 2011)

That's awesome! Thanks for the idea


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I found this site to be full of fantastic ideas http://www.myscienceproject.org/j-shot-3.html The pumpkin pie , chocolate covered cherries were a big hit! I also made candy corn shots by layering orange, white and yellow yumm!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

This site had really neat ones that I want to try this year! http://www.tablespoon.com/search/jello shots/


----------

